# Your Favorite Quartet/Quintet/Beyond



## Avey

^That.

*What is your absolute favorite quartet, quintet (strings or piano), or trio/sextet/septet/octet/beyond(!)?

One you don't enjoy?*

Please, try to limit your answer to one.

OK, maybe two, if necessary.

Or three.


----------



## Feathers

Absolute favourites: Shostakovich 8, Borodin 2, and...can't decide between Haydn, Mendelssohn and Beethoven. Even choosing 3 is difficult. =/ 
One I don't like: Janacek 1


----------



## mmsbls

Probably:
Schubert's Piano Quintet (Trout) and his String Quintet.

For fun to round out the genres:

Schubert: Notturno Trio
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge (Quartet)
Brahms: Sextet No. 1
Onslow: Septet
Mendelssohn: Octet
Farrenc: Nonet

Don't like:
Schoenberg's String Quartet No. 3 (yet)


----------



## KenOC

Sticking with strings only -- certainly Mendelssohn's Octet and Schubert's Quintet. I know, hardly original.

Since you said stick with one or at most two, I won't mention Beethoven's Quintet Op. 29, the Mozart Quintets (when their perfection doesn't make me fall asleep), and the Brahms Sextets. And numerous pieces for string orchestra, of course!


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - String quintet.

Runner up: 
Brahms - Clarinet quintet.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14
Schumann - Piano Quartet
Faure - Piano Trio

In no order.


----------



## ptr

Here's a mine, one for each form:

Trio: *Iannis Xenakis* - Ikhoor (1978)

Quartet: *Dmitry Shostakovich* - String Quartet No 3 Op 73

Quintet: *Richard Rodney Bennett* - Concerto for Wind Quintet (1983)

Sextet: *Gordon Jacob* - Sextet (1956) for piano and wind quintet

Septet: *Arnold Schoenberg* - Serenade for seven players Op 24 (1920/23)

Octet: *Edgard Varèse* - Octandre (1923)

Nonette: *Brian Ferneyhough* - Terrain (1992)

Decet: *Steve Reich* - 2 × 5

(Can't think of any work for 11 players at the moment..  )

duodecet: *Niccolò Castiglioni* - Masques: a Book of Dances, Chorales, Symphonies and Phantasies (1966/1967)

/ptr


----------



## Avey

ptr said:


> Here's a mine, one for each form:
> 
> Trio: *Iannis Xenakis* - Ikhoor (1978)
> 
> Quartet: *Dmitry Shostakovich* - String Quartet No 3 Op 73
> 
> Quintet: *Richard Rodney Bennett* - Concerto for Wind Quintet (1983)
> 
> Sextet: *Gordon Jacob* - Sextet (1956) for piano and wind quintet
> 
> Septet: *Arnold Schoenberg* - Serenade for seven players Op 24 (1920/23)
> 
> Octet: *Edgard Varèse* - Octandre (1923)
> 
> Nonette: *Brian Ferneyhough* - Terrain (1992)
> 
> Decet: *Steve Reich* - 2 × 5
> 
> (Can't think of any work for 11 players at the moment..  )
> 
> duodecet: *Niccolò Castiglioni* - Masques: a Book of Dances, Chorales, Symphonies and Phantasies (1966/1967)
> 
> /ptr


Sure, I'm a youngin' to classical music, but I'm usually familiar with at least one piece by a relatively unheralded composer. Here, I (embarrassingly) admit I do not recognize many of these.

I've got some browsing to do.


----------



## Cheyenne

ptr said:


> Trio: *Iannis Xenakis* - Ikhoor (1978)


Does anybody know where I can get a recording of this work? It greatly intrigues me.


----------



## MagneticGhost

OOh - this is difficult.

I'm rather partial to a Clarinet Quintet or three.

Coleridge Taylor's
Brahms's
Mozart's

Shostakovich 8 of course
And Schubert's Quintet of course

Oops, is that 5 already.
Haydn Op.76.

OK - gun against my head - I'm taking Coleridge Taylor's Clarinet Quintet


----------



## ptr

Cheyenne said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a recording of this work? It greatly intrigues me.


I have it on a Montaigne compilation of all his "chamber works" with the Artitti Quartet.. Still seems to be available from *Maison Naïve*!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Cheyenne said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a recording of this work? It greatly intrigues me.


I have it on a Montaigne compilation of all his "chamber works" with the Artitti Quartet.. Still seems to be available from *Maison Naïve*!

/ptr


----------



## Cheyenne

Ah, it was recently re-released in book-form, and quite easily available!


----------



## Mahlerian

Limiting myself to one from each composer,

Quartet:
Beethoven Op. 130 in B-flat major (with Grosse Fuge)
Berg's Lyric Suite
Brahms's Piano Quartet in G minor
Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time

Quintet
Bruckner's String Quintet in F major
Schoenberg's String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor (which includes a soprano)

Octet
Stravinsky's Octet for Winds

Nonet
Webern's Concerto for Nine Instruments


----------



## Bone

Quartet: Bartok SQ 4
Quintet: Ewald 3 
Just kidding: Brahms Clarinet
Sextet: Dahl Music for Brass
Just kidding (again): Schoenberg Verkarte Nacht
Octet: Stravinsky Octet


----------



## unpocoscherzando

My favourite string quartets are Beethoven's No. 9 and Mozart's No. 17, closely followed by any and all of Beethoven's late quartets (especially No. 15).


----------



## Avey

Avey said:


> Sure, I'm a youngin' to classical music, but I'm usually familiar with at least one piece by a relatively unheralded composer. Here, I (embarrassingly) admit I do not recognize many of these.
> 
> I've got some browsing to do.


Almost three years later, and I recognize some of these. Progress.


----------



## Woodduck

Trio: Brahms - Piano Trio in B, Op. 8 (revised version)

String Quartet: Beethoven - Eb Major Op. 127

Piano Quartet: Brahms - g minor, Op. 25

String Quintet: Schubert 

Piano Quintet: Brahms

Clarinet Quintet: Brahms


----------



## jegreenwood

Art Rock said:


> Schubert - String quintet.
> 
> Runner up:
> Brahms - Clarinet quintet.


My choices exactly!


----------



## Mandryka

ptr said:


> I have it on a Montaigne compilation of all his "chamber works" with the Artitti Quartet.. Still seems to be available from *Maison Naïve*!
> 
> /ptr


Yes and I think it's a good trio and that set from Arditti is good thoughout. Strangely enough I was listening to Tetras just a couple of days ago.

Oh my god, I see I've just replied to an ancient post and I can't delete it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

String Quartet: Beethoven #14 in C Sharp Minor, Opus 131
String Quintet: Schubert
String Sextet: Brahms No. 1
Piano Quintet: Schubert's "Trout" Quintet
Clarinet Quintet: Brahms


----------



## D Smith

Piano Trio: Ravel
Horn Trio: Brahms
String Quartet: Ravel
Piano Quartet: Brahms No.1
String Quintet: Brahms No. 1
Piano Quintet; Schubert “Trout”
Clarinet Quintet: Brahms
String Sextet: Brahms No. 1
String Octet: Mendelssohn


----------



## Lukecash12

The Trout, by need-I-really-name-who.
Intimate Letters, by Janacek.

Those two are probably my favorites. At least, they are right now.


----------



## andrewsmolich1

Shostakovich SQ 8
Beethoven SQ 14,15


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Favourite: Mozart's "Hunt" quartet - sheer musical sunshine.

Dislike: Dohnanyi's second quartet. I love Dohnanyi's piano music but cannot get on with this piece.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Piano Trio - Brahms No. 1
String Quartet - Beethoven No. 13 w/ Grosse Fuge
String Quintet - Schubert


----------



## senza sordino

Solo - Bach E major partita for violin, I've muddled through the whole thing myself. I can't get enough of it.

Duo - Beethoven 5th violin sonata, Spring. I picked this because I've played it myself. Though there are a lot to choose from here.

Trio - Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 Haunting, brilliant. I heard it live many years ago, it sent chills down my spine.

Quartet - Debussy Quartet, though so many to choose from. Ask me again sometime later and I'll give you a different quartet.

Quintet - Schubert Quintet in C, no contest.

Sextet - Schönberg Verklärte Nacht

Septet - Sorry, no choice

Octet - Mendelssohn 

Nonet - Golijov Last Round is well worth listening to. I heard it live a couple of years ago, terrific. And now I have a recording.


----------



## QuietGuy

I like Ravel's *Introduction and Allegro* for harp flute clarinet & String Quartet very much.


----------



## Avey

senza sordino said:


> Solo - Bach E major partita for violin, I've muddled through the whole thing myself. I can't get enough of it.


_Yeaaaaggggghhhhhhaa*aaAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!*_

_edit: i.e., I agree, very strongly._


----------



## fluteman

OK, one or two each then: quartets: Haydn Op. 76 No. 4 ("Sunrise"); Beethoven Op. 131; Quintets: Mozart K. 516 (viola quintet); Schubert D. 956 (cello quintet); honorable mention, Brahms clarinet quintet; Sextets: Brahms Op. 36; Schoenberg Verklarte Nacht; honorable mention, Poulenc Sextet for piano and winds; Septets: Stravinsky Soldier's Tale; Beethoven Op. 20; honorable mention: Ravel Introduction and Allegro; Octets: Schubert and Mendelssohn. Nonet: Dvorak Serenade for winds.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite quartet is the Mozart g minor Piano Quartet.

My favorite quintet is the Mozart g minor String Quintet.


----------



## omega

hpowders said:


> My favorite quartet is the Mozart g minor Piano Quartet.
> 
> My favorite quintet is the Mozart g minor String Quintet.


... which is very Mozart-and-G-minor based. :lol:

As for me, my favourite String Quartet is Bartok's No.5.
I lack experience in String Quintet, though.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Trio: Mozart's Divertimento for String Trio K. 563 (wonder this doesn't get more attention)
Quartet: Beethoven's 15th SQ
Quintet: Brahms's Piano Quintet
Sextet: Brahms's 2nd SS
Octet: Mendelssohn's


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> ... which is very Mozart-and-G-minor based. :lol:
> 
> As for me, my favourite String Quartet is Bartok's No.5.
> I lack experience in String Quintet, though.


Please take care of that deficiency as soon as possible!! The g minor String Quintet is one of Mozart's towering masterpieces. He wrote it just after his beloved, though controlling father, died.


----------



## Lukecash12

Hummel's Octet in E flat.


----------



## juliante

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Trio: Mozart's Divertimento for String Trio K. 563 (wonder this doesn't get more attention)
> Quartet: Beethoven's 15th SQ
> Quintet: Brahms's Piano Quintet
> Sextet: Brahms's 2nd SS
> Octet: Mendelssohn's


Ditto exactly.....!


----------



## poconoron

Mozart trio K563
Mozart piano quartet K478
Mozart piano quartet k493
Mozart K464
Mozart K465


----------



## Pugg

On this moment:

And everything played by the Pavel Haas Quartett

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/a/-/3580


----------



## Adair

This is really hard. I love the Quartetto Italiano, the Vegh, the Busch, the original Pro Arte, the Heutling's Mozart Quintets, and many more. But if pressed, I think the most moving string quartet recording that I have ever heard is Schoenberg's Second performed by the Ramor Quartet and Hispano-Austrian singer Maria Theresa Escribano. It appeared on VOX LP way back when, but there was also a budget CD label called Tuxedo that put it out in the 1990s. The vocal sections of this quartet recording are simply soul-shattering. You must hear it to believe it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Per composer:

*Beethoven*: String Quartet #14 - Fugue in D major for String Quintet, Op. 137
*Schubert*: String Quartet #15, String Quintet
*Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C Minor Op. 60 - Clarinet Quintet - String Sextet No. 1 (second choice for quintet would be the Piano Quintet, third would be String Quintet No. 2)
*Mozart*: String Quartet No. 15 in D Minor, K. 421 - String Quintet in G Minor, K. 516
*Schoenberg*: String Quartet #0 in D, String Quartet No. 2 (counted as quintet, as Mahlerian pointed out), String Sextet "Verklärte Nacht"
*Debussy and Ravel*: Both their string quartets!
*Bartok*: String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Guest

Ravel-Debussy.Bartok no.5 and the late Beethoven Quartet opus.132 and many more..........


----------



## Stirling

Solo Bartok Violin
Duo: Mozart Clarinet K. 487
Trio: Newberry Piano Trio #3
Quartet: Beethoven Grosse Fuge
Quintet: Brahms Piano Quintet in F Min
Sextet: Dvorak String Sextet


----------



## Lukecash12

DiesIraeCX said:


> Per composer:
> 
> *Beethoven*: String Quartet #14 - Fugue in D major for String Quintet, Op. 137
> *Schubert*: String Quartet #15, String Quintet
> *Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C Minor Op. 60 - Clarinet Quintet - String Sextet No. 1 (second choice for quintet would be the Piano Quintet, third would be String Quintet No. 2)
> *Mozart*: String Quartet No. 15 in D Minor, K. 421 - String Quintet in G Minor, K. 516
> Schoenberg: String Quartet #0 in D, String Quartet No. 2 (counted as quintet, as Mahlerian pointed out), String Sextet "Verklärte Nacht"
> *Debussy and Ravel*: Both their string quartets!
> *Bartok*: String Quartet No. 4


I heartily second the Debussy recommendation here. If you ever wanted to hear what Debussy could do with folk music, then it is imperative that you check this one out!


----------



## Avey

Lukecash12 said:


> If you ever wanted to hear what Debussy could do with folk music, then it is imperative that you check this one out!


Interesting. I thought about this for awhile, and I cannot reconcile why you'd mention "folk" w.r.t his quartet. I don't mean to suggest that I know any substantial background into Debussy's intentions or compositional style at the time, but I have never heard that he was relaying folk (French, Mediterranean?) influences through the work.


----------



## edithdas

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet In B Minor, Op. 115 - 2. Adagio


----------



## Humboldt

Beethoven- die große Fuge
Schubert- String quartet Op.887


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Octet in F major, D803*

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## worov




----------



## agoukass

I've really been enjoying Caesar Franck's Piano Quintet lately.

One large chamber composition I don't enjoy? Brahms Piano Quartet No. 3.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Shostakovich piano trio 2, which is just so absorbing.
And Vaughan Williams Phantasy Quintet because I love to hear a meandering viola.


----------



## mooche

The Lindsays - Haydn: Popular String Quartets - Recorded Live At The Genius Of Haydn Festival


----------



## Marinera

For now that would be _*Brahms Horn trio* in E flat major, op.40_ and _*Chausson Piano trio* in G minor, op.3_
I really like horn trio with the natural horn on harmonia mundi, I suppose the performance could be called period, because it's recorded with the instruments Brahms intended for this piece (piano and violin part original for that time also). My favourite, I think. It sounds nicely mellow somehow, but after listening to other performances with the french horns this version has freshness. I'm all for original intended instruments on this one.
They're both very atmospheric, twilight-ish.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

String Quartets

Limiting myself to one work from each composer:

Favourite: 
Webern - Five movements for string quartet, Op. 5

Runners up: 
Bartok - String Quartet No. 5, Sz.102
Beethoven - String Quartet No, 16 in F, Op. 135
Berg - Lyric Suite for String Quartet
Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Kurtag - Hommage à András Mihály (12 microludes for string quartet), Op. 13
Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D.810 "Death and the Maiden"


----------



## musicrom

I'm not great on chamber music, but let me try:

*Trio*: Smetana - Piano Trio in G minor
*String Quartet*: Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8
*Quintet*: Brahms - String Quintet No. 1
*Sextet*: Tchaikovsky - Souvenir de Florence

Candidates for octet would be Mendelssohn and Stravinsky, and for nonet would be Martinu, but I don't think I know them well enough to really judge.


----------



## Avey

TurnaboutVox said:


> Kurtag - Hommage à András Mihály (12 microludes for string quartet), Op. 13


If I am voting in the "_TurnaboutVox's Favorite Pieces of Classical Music_," this is where I turn.


----------



## Xenakiboy

This is a struggle because there's a lot to account for:

Bartok's legendary string quartets
Webern's string work 
Schoenberg's wind quintet 
Kurtág's phenomenonal 12 microludes 
Shosty's and Brahms' piano quartets 
Anything for small groups by Xenakis, such as String Quartets such as Tetras and Tetora 
Ravel and Debussy's string quartets
Babbitt's many pieces for quartets 
John Zorn's string work 
Schnittke's string quartets 

Still so much more after that


----------



## micro

Almost every piece of chambe music written by Brahms is a masterpiece. But I would choose String Quartet 1 &2, Piano quintet and Sextet no. 1.


----------



## Merl

String Quartet: Dvorak 13


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Trio: Beethoven's _Archduke_
Quartet: Beethoven's No 14 in C# minor, Op. 131
Quintet: Schubert's _Trout_
Sextet: Schoenberg's _Verklärte Nacht_
Septet: Beethoven's in Eb, Op. 20
Octet: Mendelssohn's in Eb, Op. 20


----------



## starthrower

Carter's Wind Quintet
Bloch's Piano Quintet No.1
Webern-Langsamer Satz
Bacewicz-Quartet No.6
Bartok-Sonata for 2 pianos, percussion
Ligeti-Bagatelles


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Anyone else got a good word to say for Poulenc's Wind Sextet?


----------



## Isaiah

Quartets: 
Schubert's String Quartet No.9 in G Minor (especially the final two movements) 
Schubert's String Quartet No.14 in D Minor aka "Death and the Maiden" 
Schubert's String Quartet No.13 in A Minor
Beethoven's String Quartet No.9
Beethoven's late String Quartets


----------



## flamencosketches

Going to try one in each form as I saw others do.

Solo: hmm... Bach's partita in D minor I guess (haven't heard many)
Duo: Mozart's E minor violin sonata
Trio: Shostakovich piano trio no.2
Quartet: hmm.... Beethoven's op.59 no.1 in F major
Quintet: toss up between Mozart's clarinet quartet and Schubert's string quintet
Sextet: haven't heard many... I guess the Brahms G major
Septet: only ever heard the Beethoven
Octet: Mendelssohn, duh. though Shostakovich made a great early two pieces for string octet op.11


----------



## caters

Trio: Not familiar enough to have a favorite
Quartet: Divertimento in D K 136 or Eine Kleine Nachtmusik K 525, just can't decide, both are for string quartet
Quintet and above: The Trout Quintet by Schubert is the only quintet I have ever listened to and I have never listened to sextets or higher.


----------



## Agamenon

very difficult question! My favourite (s): Shostakovich 12, Schubert "Death and the maiden", Bartok...

no Beethoven: for me, his music is a torture.


----------



## flamencosketches

Agamenon said:


> very difficult question! My favourite (s): Shostakovich 12, Schubert "Death and the maiden", Bartok...
> 
> no Beethoven: for me, his music is a torture.


Which Bartók? My favorites are 3, 4, and 5, though all of them are very good. I really like 1 as well.


----------



## millionrainbows

Duo: Charles Ives: Sonata No. 1 for Violin & Piano
Trio: Beethoven String Trios; Schoenberg: String Trio op. 45
Quartet: Beethoven: Quartet No. 16 in F Major, op. 135; Charles Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Quintet: Samuel Barber: Summer Music op. 31
Sextet: Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht op. 4 - R. Strauss: Prelude to Capriccio op. 85
Septet: Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

String Quartet: Dvorak #12 ("American")

Piano Quartet: Brahms #2, Op. 26

String Quintet: Brahms #1, Op. 88

Quintet For Piano & Winds: Mozart, K. 452

Clarinet Quintet: Brahms, op. 115


----------



## Rubens

Shostakovich piano quintet in g minor is my favorite chamber music work.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Violin sonata: Moeran
Viola sonata: Shostakovich
Cello sonata: Schnittke, No. 1
Flute sonata: Poulenc
Clarinet sonata: Brahms, No. 1

String trio: Cras
String quartet: Bartók, No. 5/Janacek, No. 2
String quintet: Schubert
String sextet: Tchaikovksy, Souvenir de Florence
String octet: Glière/Mendelssohn

Clarinet quintet: Brahms/Mozart

Wind quintet: Nielsen

Nonet: Martinu

Piano trio: Tchaikovsky
Piano quartet: Raff, No. 1/Brahms, No. 3
Piano quintet: Ornstein
Piano sextet: Lyapunov


----------



## infracave

Woodduck said:


> Trio: Brahms - Piano Trio in B, Op. 8 (revised version)
> 
> String Quartet: Beethoven - Eb Major Op. 127
> 
> Piano Quartet: Brahms - g minor, Op. 25
> 
> String Quintet: Schubert
> 
> Piano Quintet: Brahms
> 
> Clarinet Quintet: Brahms


Beethoven Op. 127 ? Why pick the 12 over the usual suspects 13/14/15 ?
Just being curious...


----------



## Agamenon

flamencosketches said:


> Which Bartók? My favorites are 3, 4, and 5, though all of them are very good. I really like 1 as well.


Me too. 3, 4 and 5.

These days I ' m listening to Beethoven, # 131. Everything is possible.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Arnold Bax Piano Quintet, anyone?


----------



## ugen64

I played piano in chamber music ensembles for all 4 years of college (1 or 2 pieces per semester) and by far my favorite piece was the Schumann Piano Quartet. The first movement is nice and lyrical. The second movement is a fun, light scherzo (but honestly probably my least favorite). The third movement is incredibly sad and moving, one of my favorite slow movements in any genre of classical music. And the fourth movement is fast, thrilling and really fun to play. At some point during the semester we kind of silently decided to take the ending section as fast as humanly possible and just trust that we would stay together (which wasn't hard, the violinist in that ensemble was the best string player I have ever played with). And that was a fun concert especially to cap the end of my final year of undergrad!


----------



## MrMeatScience

Solo: Stravinsky -- Three Pieces for Clarinet
Duo: Saint-Saens Bassoon Sonata
Trio: Brahms Op. 8 or Poulenc Oboe/Bassoon/Piano
Quartet: Bartok 4
Quintet: Brahms Op. 111
Sextet: Poulenc or Verklärte Nacht
Septet: Beethoven, I guess?
Octet: Stravinsky
Nonet: Martinu


----------



## Roger Knox

Enjoy -- Brahms Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano

Not -- Milhaud: Trio for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano


----------



## jegreenwood

Roger Knox said:


> Enjoy -- Brahms Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
> 
> *Not -- Milhaud: Trio for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano*


Do you mean the Suite? I like it. No, it's not comparable to the Brahms Horn Trio (or the Brahms Clarinet Trio). It started as incidental music for a play by Jean Anouilh. But it's fun.

I have this recording.


----------



## Roger Knox

jegreenwood said:


> Do you mean the Suite? I like it. No, it's not comparable to the Brahms Horn Trio (or the Brahms Clarinet Trio). It started as incidental music for a play by Jean Anouilh. But it's fun.


Sorry, I meant the Suite -- and thank you for the correction and info! I've heard the Suite a number of times and don't enjoy it, although some other Milhaud pieces I do enjoy.


----------



## jegreenwood

Roger Knox said:


> Sorry, I meant the Suite -- and thank you for the correction and info! I've heard the Suite a number of times and don't enjoy it, although some other Milhaud pieces I do enjoy.


As someone who studied clarinet, I have a predilection toward music that features it. (Although I've never cared for Reger's clarinet works).


----------



## Bwv 1080

A few > 5

Sextet: Carter - Triple Duo
Septet: Wolpe - Piece for Two Instrumental Units
Octet: Stravinsky
Nonet: Ferneyhough - Terrain (although arguably more of a violin chamber concerto)
Decet: Henze - Kammermusik 1958
Undecet: Xenakis - Palimpsest
Duodecet: Ligeti- Ramifications
Centicet: Mahler's 6th Symphony


----------



## insomniclassicac

Trio: Too many to list
Quartet: Too many to list
Quintet: Mozart SQ 4, Schubert SQ, Brahms SQ 2, Bruch SQ, Schubert PQ, Brahms PQ, Franck PQ, Zarębski PQ, Dvořák PQ 2, Fauré PQ 2, Thuille PQ 2, Dupont PQ ("Poeme"), Martinů PQ 0, Bloch PQ 1, Taneyev PQ, Huré PQ, Ornstein PQ, Schmitt PQ, Weinberg PQ
Sextet: Tchaikovsky ("Souvenir de Florence"), Brahms 1 & 2, Schoenberg ("Verklärte Nacht"), Chausson (_Concerto for Violin, Piano & String Quartet in D Major_, Op. 21), Lyapunov (_Piano Sextet_, Op. 63)
Octet: Enescu, Bruch
Nonet: Shcherbachov (1919)


----------



## Littlephrase

Bwv 1080 said:


> Centicet: Mahler's 6th Symphony


Millecet (???): Mahler's 8th Symphony


----------



## Olias

I think I love Mozart's Quintet for Piano and Winds K452 the most. Five completely different timbres making the most beautiful sound together.


----------

